# Make a wifi-server from an Raspberry-Pi4



## Alain De Vos (Sep 22, 2022)

I own a Raspberry Pi4 & a cheap USB-Antenna.
Are their links i can use to configure this for a WIFI-Server, for my smartphone, with this simple setup ?
Thanks.


----------



## jbo (Sep 22, 2022)

What is a "WiFi Server"?
Do you mean creating a WiFi Access point so other WiFi devices can reach the ethernet network via the RPi?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 22, 2022)

Yes that was what I meant in other wordings.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Sep 22, 2022)

You will need hostapd. 









						Chapter 33. Advanced Networking
					

Advanced networking in FreeBSD:  basics of gateways and routes, CARP, how to configure multiple VLANs on FreeBSD, etc




					docs.freebsd.org
				




Chapter 32.3.6


----------

